# Cloureen - Baby name



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

What do you all think of that name? It is a combination of the two grandparents - Clourence, and Maureen. My SIL is going to name her baby girl that who is due next month. I thought it was pretty at first, but then it started sounding familiar - and then it dawned on me - it sounds like Chlorine.


----------



## emamum (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
What do you all think of that name? It is a combination of the two grandparents - Clourence, and Maureen. My SIL is going to name her baby girl that who is due next month. I thought it was pretty at first, but then it started sounding familiar - and then it dawned on me - it sounds like Chlorine.

ii instantly thought chlorine


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emamum* 
ii instantly thought chlorine









Ditto. I do like the way it looks, though.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I am not quick as I didn't get it until you mentioned it.

I'd suggest Laureen?


----------



## 4Blessings (Feb 27, 2008)

Horrible.


----------



## Kappa (Oct 15, 2007)

Chlorine, definitely chlorine. She should be made aware of that if she isn't already. She can still name her daughter that if she still likes it, but I'm thinking she should name her Maureen Clourence. Other possibilities Claire, Clara, Claura, Cloura, or possibly Maclourence or Macloureen. Good luck!


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Yup. Too much like Chlorine.

You could possibly use it as a middle name that won't get used in school or such. Maybe you could loose the R and do "Cloueen"? If you use Cloureen, then you definitely need a nickname and a way to make sure teachers and others aren't calling the full name out in public. Chloe could be a nice nickname for it.


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

Oh, that poor child.


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

"and this is our other child, Lysol, it's a combination of dp's parents, Lyle and Marisol..."


----------



## ladyelms (Jun 10, 2005)

o, that's bad. i'm one of those that typically is all for funky names, but o boy is that bad. sorry.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuxPerpetua* 
Oh, that poor child.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *number572* 
"and this is our other child, Lysol, it's a combination of dp's parents, Lyle and Marisol..."




















Ot but I sure do Love the name Marisol.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emamum* 
ii instantly thought chlorine









yep.


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *number572* 
"and this is our other child, Lysol, it's a combination of dp's parents, Lyle and Marisol..."


















:

I instantly thought Chlorine too. Yikes.


----------



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *number572* 
"and this is our other child, Lysol, it's a combination of dp's parents, Lyle and Marisol..."




















Sorry, all I see/hear is 'chlorine'. It's awful!


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Sorry, it's Chlorine to me. Not a good idea.


----------



## kristi96 (Mar 31, 2009)

Don't like it! What about using both names one as a first and one as a middle?


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Even Clourence is bad.

I met a man who's name was Daniel. His wife was Brittany. They named their son Brittanial. I thought THAT was weird.

Besides.. the dad wore socks with his sandals.. so I had a bad first impression.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Normally I wouldn't say anything negative about babies' names, even when they make me cringe.

But this baby isn't born yet, and there's still time for her parents to select a different name. I'd suggest that you inform the parents of Cloureen's similarity to chlorine- and _gently_ suggest they reconsider their name choice.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
Even Clourence is bad.

I met a man who's name was Daniel. His wife was Brittany. They named their son Brittanial. I thought THAT was weird.

*Besides.. the dad wore socks with his sandals.. so I had a bad first impression.*

Socks with sandals always does it for me, too!!

I knew someone (NOT a friend) named Boris ans he named one of his daughters 'Borichele', like Boris and Michele together. I thought that was strange, but I honestly like it better than Claurene.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2005)

I don't usually venture into this forum, but I saw it on the main page and immediately thought, as most everyone else has, 'chlorine'.

I have to ask: are you sure she is she serious? Are you sure she isn't pulling your leg? I used to tell people we were going to name our baby crazy stuff when they wouldn't leave us alone about names. However, there are worse names that are available.

That reminds me of that Sammy Kershaw song "Vidalia". The mama in the song was "Violet" and the daddy was "Del" and were combined to form "Vidalia".


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

LOL - thanks, guys. It is my husbands brother and his new wife. I think I will have him talk to his brother. Guys generally aren't as sensitive to this sort of thinkg. I like classic names, so I wasn't sure if the name really was ridiculous, or if it was just me. It is her parent's names....


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:

I have to ask: are you sure she is she serious? Are you sure she isn't pulling your leg? I used to tell people we were going to name our baby crazy stuff when they wouldn't leave us alone about names.
My thought too.

The name is beyond horrible.


----------



## savvybabygrace (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah, I immediately thought 'chlorine'.


----------



## Leisha (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
What do you all think of that name? It is a combination of the two grandparents - Clourence, and Maureen. My SIL is going to name her baby girl that who is due next month. I thought it was pretty at first, but then it started sounding familiar - and then it dawned on me - it sounds like Chlorine.

Is it some kind of family tradition to name children this way?
Cause "clourence" seems quite unique to me too... a combination of Chloe and Laurence maybe? (or is it just a name i'm not familiar with, i guess).

How is Cloureen pronounced? Claw-reen or Clue-reen or, well Chlo-reen?

Anyway, like PP's, this is one name I really don't like.

oh and LOL @ the socks in sandals


----------



## Daffodil (Aug 30, 2003)

Are you sure the grandparent's name is spelled Clourence and not Clarence? Could they actually be planning to name the baby Clarine?


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm pretty sure they're serious. The boys name would be Jered - after other grandparents - Jerri and Ed. My SIL is mormon -i don't thinks she practicies - they were married at a JOP, not in a church. But that is where the clourence name comes from. I actually thought it was pretty when she said it. Then when we asked how they would spell it, I was like, huh. then as we were driving home, I thought, oh no! Chlorine! My husband and I were horrified. Baby will be here in less than a month.


----------



## daytripper75 (Jul 29, 2003)

My first thought was "that sounds like a chemical!" LOL! I like some of the other suggestions above!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *number572* 
"and this is our other child, Lysol, it's a combination of dp's parents, Lyle and Marisol..."


















: You're killing me!!!

Yeah, my dh just read this thread and says: Epic name fail.

My ds (age 9) knew nothing until I said to him, "They're going to name their child Claureen. What do you think?"

He said, "Chlorine? Like the laundry? The pool? The kid is gonna get made fun of!"

Poor child. Please do what you can to talk her out of this...


----------



## emmalizz (Apr 14, 2009)

.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Yuck, sorry.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

The funny part is that when I first read the name, I thought "Why does that make me think of bleach?"


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I instantly thought of the chemical too. BUT if your SIL has her heart set on it, keep your lips firmly zipped and smile sweetly when she uses it. There is NO other proper response to the name someone else chooses for their child.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

nextcommercial said:


> *Besides.. the dad wore socks with his sandals.. so I had a bad first impression.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Oh no! I wore socks with my sandals last night. There goes a beautiful relationship...
> 
> ...


----------



## ap mom (Dec 23, 2006)

I also think Laureen might be nice if they want to try to combine the two names.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
Oh no! I wore socks with my sandals last night. There goes a beautiful relationship...







.

I think there is some law against that. Not sure though.

That. And wearing bright colored crocs to walmart is also a crime.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Okay, I'll cringe now...

But if your SIL does end up choosing that name smile sweetly and compliment her on her beautiful baby. I've gotten SO MUCH flack over my DD's name that I'm pretty sensitive to that (My daughter's name is Aldria).

But I would bring up the bleach thing...maybe Pregnancy Brain has gotten the best of her and she can't see it? (or hear it rather)


----------



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

One tends to grow into their name, ie., emulate it.......
Pool attendant? Sterilizer?


----------



## alexsam (May 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
I think there is some law against that. Not sure though.

That. And wearing bright colored crocs to walmart is also a crime.

Why ya gotta go and drag Crocs into this? Walmart, ok. Socks with sandals... I'm a little dissapointed but in a pinch I'll claim "dirty hippie" status with some wool socks and Birkenstocks and forget you guys. But blazing yellow Crocs. No. I'm wearin' 'em proud!









And this name... is terrible. I usually keepp my mouth shut with this kinda stuff, and I would have if the name didn't sound exactly like a yucky chemical that quite literally kills everything it touches. I draw the line at this and will say this is a bad name.

A while back there was someone whose husband wanted to name their child Tyrant. But of course, even if it "sounds cool" you can never get past what it conjures in your mind... No chlorine. No tyrant. No Orangello and Lemonjello...


----------



## karemore (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey, my DH wears socks with his sandals and he's a prince. Of course I don't allow DD to wear socks with her sandals......I tell her only engineers are allowed to.

Back on topic, the name is horrible and it would be thoughtless to name their daughter chlorine and have her deal with the jokes her entire life. (or until she's old enough to legally change it)

Hopefully someone will give them a reality check.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I think that it is a name that could get her teased a lot, but kids tend to get teased anyways so I don't think they should change it based on that.


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Chlorine. Having DH talk with his brother sounds like a great idea.

And what's wrong with wearing socks with sandals? What am I supposed to do when it's cold outside, let my toes freeze??


----------



## lurable (Jul 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HarperRose* 







: You're killing me!!!

Yeah, my dh just read this thread and says: *Epic name fail.*










:


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

i can't think of a single name I have ever hated more. to be honest.


----------



## hibiscus mum (Apr 6, 2009)

Does she have pica? Maybe her pregnancy craving has been Clorox.

I always told family that I was naming my kids after my pregnancy cravings. So that meant Little Debbie for a girl and Joe Louis for a boy.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka* 
i can't think of a single name I have ever hated more. to be honest.

My Grandmother had a distant cousin, who's parents immigrated from Latvia or Ugoslavia or something like that, moved to the US, spoke very little English, and promptly named their newborn daughter the prettiest sounding word they knew of... *Latrine*. No joke.


----------



## alexsam (May 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *One_Girl* 
I think that it is a name that could get her teased a lot, but kids tend to get teased anyways so I don't think they should change it based on that.

Um, ok if your name is really nice but it rhymes with something terrible (Mulva?). Or it is nice but unusual. Or it is not common in english speakers. Or it has a meaning, but that meaning is neutral to positive.

...But chlorine? Really? That doesn't stick out as a name that has strikes an unpleasant chord?


----------



## alexsam (May 10, 2005)

We can't go on with this thread without this link: http://www.notwithoutmyhandbag.com/babynames/index.html


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

I think I would take an underhanded way to talk her out of it. Start pronouncing it "Chlorine". Like "What are you thinking for Chlorine's middle name?" "What color will you paint Chlorine's room?" Maybe she'll realize what it sounds like. And if not, maybe she will start a new trend of elemental children's names... Antimony, Lithium, Magnesium, Helium, etc.

Or maybe she and her DH will go home and laugh hysterically that you actually think they are going to name their child Chlorine.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka* 
i can't think of a single name I have ever hated more. to be honest.

What about Kharlotte? Or Jermajesty? Or Renesme?


----------



## alexsam (May 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viola* 
What about Kharlotte? Or Jermajesty? Or Renesme?









Oh, Kharlotte! Where is that thread?


----------



## honeybee (Mar 12, 2004)

Sorry, but it sounds like the swimming pool chemicals.


----------



## lurable (Jul 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viola* 
Or Renesme?









awwww...her name isn't the only freaky thing goin' on with her though


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viola* 
What about Kharlotte? Or Jermajesty? Or Renesme?









I remember doing a little







uke when I read the name Renesme. I was thinking "Really, is that the best name you can come up with?"

Is Kharlotte pronounced like car lot?


----------



## bubbamummy (Feb 25, 2009)

I had to read this thead as I thought it was some kind of a joke...I thought of chlorine too....I cant believe that hasnt crossed their minds !!


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexsam* 
Oh, Kharlotte! Where is that thread?

I don't know, probably gone by now, but I've never forgotten it.


----------



## nudhistbudhist (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
Socks with sandals always does it for me, too!!

I knew someone (NOT a friend) named Boris ans he named one of his daughters 'Borichele', like Boris and Michele together. I thought that was strange, but I honestly like it better than Claurene.


My goat's name is Boris


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindberg99* 
I
Is Kharlotte pronounced like car lot?

Oh wow, no, why on earth would you think that?








It's pronounced Charlotte, but, you know, it has a K to be different.


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viola* 
What about Kharlotte? Or Jermajesty? Or Renesme?









SNORT.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindberg99* 
And if not, maybe she will start a new trend of elemental children's names... Antimony, Lithium, Magnesium, Helium, etc.

Oooh! Barium! Xenon! I love it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hibiscus mum* 
Does she have pica? Maybe her pregnancy craving has been Clorox.

I always told family that I was naming my kids after my pregnancy cravings. So that meant Little Debbie for a girl and Joe Louis for a boy.



















This is quite possibly turning into the Best Thread Ever. But hey, what's wrong with wearing socks with sandals? I don't like my toes to be naked, okay?


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

It is prinounced Chlorine. And actually, when I first heard it, I thought it was pretty. But then it daned on me, that it is already a word - and not something like Sage or Willow or Summer. So, yes my husband is going to talk to his brother. THey are NOt kidding. They like unusual names in her family.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

Why don't they just use the initials from those names and come up with something else? Naming a child to sound like pool chemicals - not so good!

Marie Claire
Maura Claire
Charlotte

Good luck - I hope your BIL does not get upset with your DH!

Take care!!
Jen


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommytoC* 
Oh, jeez. My FIL said, "What? That sounds like the name of an outlaw!" when we told him C's name.

I would've taken that as a compliment! My kids were both named "Cowboy names" on purpose.









I vote thumbs down on socks with sandals and naming your child after harsh chemical detergents.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexsam* 
Oh, Kharlotte! Where is that thread?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viola* 
Oh wow, no, why on earth would you think that?








It's pronounced Charlotte, but, you know, it has a K to be different.

Actually, I see that I and it's not a Ch/Sh sound that comes up... Kh actually makes a harsh H sound, so that comes out sounding more like Harlot. Poor kid.


----------



## Whistler (Jan 30, 2009)

I thought it was pronounced "Car Lot"







As in "used car lot...."

People do name their kids weird names. Like the Teed twins Garren and Warren. Think about it.


----------



## Funny Face (Dec 7, 2006)

I guess it's better than Maurence.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

I didn't immediately think Chlorine (lack of sleep!), but I did think "What an ugly name".







: Sorry. Yes, I am in theory a fan of being polite about names and letting people choose for themselves... subjectivity, matter of taste, disempowering parents, yadda yadda... but _chlorine_.

I think pointing it out is a kindness, just like pointing out that a planned first-middle name combo spells the initials DUD or SAG, or pointing out that the name they like has just become heavily associated with a famous child molester. It's about informed consent.


----------



## alexsam (May 10, 2005)

Oh, the Kharlotte thread!?!? Where are you? This is how it all went ("Is it car-lot"?, "Like Harlot?"). This has all been done before! Kharlotte! Where are you?!?!?


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krisis* 
Barium! Xenon!

Actually, Xenon is kinda cool! [evil grin] But I think I would use it for a pet instead of a child. Hmmm.... off to convince DD to name the frogs we'll get next week Xenon. Not so into the Barium. Will have to go consult periodic table Argon maybe?


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Actually it sounds like satire of a "white trash" name. Can't you just see it being a part of someone's stand-up routine??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *harleyhalfmoon* 
My Grandmother had a distant cousin, who's parents immigrated from Latvia or Ugoslavia or something like that, moved to the US, spoke very little English, and promptly named their newborn daughter the prettiest sounding word they knew of... *Latrine*. No joke.

Isn't that one of those urban legends, like Oranjello and Lemonjello?


----------



## nudhistbudhist (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
Socks with sandals always does it for me, too!!

I knew someone (NOT a friend) named Boris ans he named one of his daughters 'Borichele', like Boris and Michele together. I thought that was strange, but I honestly like it better than Claurene.


My goat's name is Boris


----------



## Logan's mommy (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viola* 
What about Kharlotte? Or Jermajesty? Or Renesme?









I saw that and thought instantly "car-lot"









Back to the op, are they going to pronounce it "cloo-rine" or "chlorine... like the pool chemical?

Either way, bad name... she'll be called Chlorine all the time. Bad, bad, bad name. I don't usually say that, either.


----------



## Logan's mommy (Jan 19, 2007)

Oooh, oooh I found it!!

Kharlotte


----------



## catina (Nov 12, 2008)

They've just go to choose another!! Their child will resent it so badly!


----------



## gatorgirl11 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ick. It would be bad enough *without* the Chlorine connection.
Beg them not to do that.
It's awful.


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

at first glance i thought i was Chlorine. i thought to myself.. why in the world would someone name their kid after what you put in a pool. its cute if every time you said her name you could say how you came up with it. that is going to give your SIL a big job and her LO and even bigger job once she gets older.

sorry, but ick...


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

I am ALL for unusual baby names (my kids have foreign and very unusual names that are hard to pronouce) but they should not be homonyms (homonymous?) with household chemicals, swear words, etc. Cloureen is awful. I really think that in this case, Maurence is better (although not what I would choose, but within the realm of acceptable and "could grow on you").

What about Loureen? Without the "c"?

Quote:



Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 

Besides.. the dad wore socks with his sandals.. so I had a bad first impression.

Oh no! I wore socks with my sandals last night. There goes a beautiful relationship... .
Sorry, Lynn, but I MUST refer to the PEMCO commercial here: Sandals and socks gal, you're one of us. It wouldn't be the northwest if we weren't wearing sandles and socks.


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Logan's mommy* 
Oooh, oooh I found it!!

Kharlotte









:

This was an epic thread. I've never forgotten it.


----------



## Leisha (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
I instantly thought of the chemical too. BUT if your SIL has her heart set on it, keep your lips firmly zipped and smile sweetly when she uses it. There is NO other proper response to the name someone else chooses for their child.

I usually think so too, definitely - when I was pg I told some friends a few of the names we had been considering. And they reacted negatively, and I was quite hurt, so I learned my lesson!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ap mom* 
I also think Laureen might be nice if they want to try to combine the two names.

Yeah, that's a good one! Laureen or Loreen or something.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alexsam* 
Why ya gotta go and drag Crocs into this? Walmart, ok. Socks with sandals... I'm a little dissapointed but in a pinch I'll claim "dirty hippie" status with some wool socks and Birkenstocks and forget you guys. But blazing yellow Crocs. No. I'm wearin' 'em proud!









And this name... is terrible. I usually keepp my mouth shut with this kinda stuff, and I would have if the name didn't sound exactly like a yucky chemical that quite literally kills everything it touches. I draw the line at this and will say this is a bad name.

A while back there was someone whose husband wanted to name their child Tyrant. But of course, even if it "sounds cool" you can never get past what it conjures in your mind... No chlorine. No tyrant. No Orangello and Lemonjello...

Yeah... it's not just any old chemical. Some chemicals are kinda cool.







But chlorine??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *One_Girl* 
I think that it is a name that could get her teased a lot, but kids tend to get teased anyways so I don't think they should change it based on that.

I see your point, but... the fact that so many grown and usually civilised (well most of the time, right??







) women on this thread alone find it so hilarious, doesn't bode well for the poor baby, KWIM?

Off to read the Kharlotte thread now


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh my. That's awful. I honestly think that it's worse than Kharlotte.

Poor baby. Maybe it will turn out to be a boy!


----------



## gatorgirl11 (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marylizah* 
Oh my. That's awful. I honestly think that it's worse than Kharlotte.

Poor baby. Maybe it will turn out to be a boy!









Is that Kharlotte as in a place where one sells cars?
Oh, why?????


----------



## LilyGrace (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gatorgirl11* 
Is that Kharlotte as in a place where one sells cars?
Oh, why?????


You know, in some languages the Kh makes a hard 'h' sound..first thing that came to mind was a harlot (said with a Russian accent







)


----------



## Marylizah (Jun 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gatorgirl11* 
Is that Kharlotte as in a place where one sells cars?
Oh, why?????

No, it's Charlotte-with-a-K. Obviously.









Seriously, now Charlotte-with-a-K can say "Hey, at least my name isn't Cloureen."


----------



## Adsullata (Dec 22, 2008)

:

I just have to say thank you to all of you ladies for totally cracking me up!









As for poor Chlorine







: How bout Cloumauree? At least (to me anyway) it sounds like some kind of a drink as opposed to pool chemicals... oh, no wait, it reminds of Clamato (clam & tomato juice) Anyone else?? What does Cloumauree sound like? it sounds familiar but I can't place it...









I think I'll go finish reading the car lot thread


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

That is a horrible idea with good intentions. But seriously it must not be done. Start putting aside $10 a month to help the child with the name change expenses for when she turns 18.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *liliaceae* 
Actually it sounds like satire of a "white trash" name. Can't you just see it being a part of someone's stand-up routine??

Isn't that one of those urban legends, like Oranjello and Lemonjello?

Not to my knowledge- my Grandmother doesn't joke like that and neither did her Mother, when she was alive.


----------



## Bluegoat (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, that made me think of water treatment.

The worst named child I ever met was a pretty little girl named Philistine - it sounds pretty, but oh dear!


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

Sounds southern. I've had a neighbor named Flourine, an aunt name Creola, another aunt and a cousin both named Cleo Ann.


----------



## Sasharna (Nov 19, 2008)

OP... just wanted to warn you that this thread is now one of the first results one receives when googling the name (which I'd assume someone in your family will do at some point).


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Hmmm... I just googled and found that there are several actual Cloureen's in voice overs, obits, etc. So it's not super duper brand new.


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sasharna* 
OP... just wanted to warn you that this thread is now one of the first results one receives when googling the name (which I'd assume someone in your family will do at some point).


Uh - oh. I don't think my sil is on the computer much. but someone in her family might be. What should I do? Remove the thread?

then again, maybe soemone will find the thread and it will make them think twice about the name. I haven't said anything mean...


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
Uh - oh. I don't think my sil is on the computer much. but someone in her family might be. What should I do? Remove the thread?

then again, maybe soemone will find the thread and it will make them think twice about the name. I haven't said anything mean...

No, you have not said anything mean. The rest of us, however, have no problem voicing our opinion: most of us hate the name and thinks it's ugly. It's not like naming your kid something that just doesn't sound nice or that looks ridiculous (Kharlotte is a perfect example), this is about naming your kid a BAD NAME. Chlorine? Really? On what planet is that a good name?!

I think you're safe, technically, but it will come down on you for questioning their choice and discussing it w/ perfect strangers.


----------



## Sasharna (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh, I don't think the thread is mean spirited at all. You were very sweet about it, in fact! The google thing is just something that comes to mind for me when posting names because I have some safety-related privacy concerns for myself and need to be more cautious than most.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viola* 
Oh wow, no, why on earth would you think that?








It's pronounced Charlotte, but, you know, it has a K to be different.

SERIOUSLY??

I HATE wacky spellings. That has to be the worst one EVER. You cannot replace the 'C' with a 'K' in this instance. Good grief, it's like people are making up their own language.


----------



## teale (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeahhh, I won't even go there in terms of what I think of "special" names, but this one is definitely no good at all.

Sorry.


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubfam* 
SERIOUSLY??

I HATE wacky spellings. That has to be the worst one EVER. You cannot replace the 'C' with a 'K' in this instance. Good grief, it's like people are making up their own language.

there's a huge thread from way back. Search with "Kharlotte" and it's on the first page, and has the name in the title. it's a gem.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
What do you all think of that name? It is a combination of the two grandparents - Clourence, and Maureen. My SIL is going to name her baby girl that who is due next month. I thought it was pretty at first, but then it started sounding familiar - and then it dawned on me - it sounds like Chlorine.

I immediately wondered if it was pronounced the same as chlorine bleach.

I'm having a hard time combing those two names without it it sounding like a cleaning product or a medication. Maybe Marence?
Maybe they should consider one or both of the grandparent's middle names instead of their first names.


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Ah, sweet, little Kharlotte. I remember her well.

I've never heard of the "combining grandparents' names to make a brand new name" tradition. The possibilities seem...terrifying.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYCVeg* 
I've never heard of the "combining grandparents' names to make a brand new name" tradition. The possibilities seem...terrifying.

Names in my life:
Rohn
Juth
Gorggie
Magdon
Gorjean
Jeanon
Grain
Blace
Walchele
Milter
Walynn
Lynnter

None of those names are very pretty.

If we mixed up middle names, it would be even worse.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

It looks pretty, but no. It's a nasty smelling pool chemical.


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HarperRose* 
Names in my life:
Lynnter
.

I think that was the name of a cough drop years ago.


----------



## anjelika (May 16, 2004)

I actually thought "Clorox". In any case - good intention/bad implemention.

Hopefully they find another solution!


----------



## funkymamajoy (May 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
Even Clourence is bad.

I met a man who's name was Daniel. His wife was Brittany. They named their son Brittanial. I thought THAT was weird.

Besides.. the dad wore socks with his sandals.. so I had a bad first impression.









:

I know a boy whose name is Davian because his mom wanted Damian but his dad wanted David.

Sorry, Chloureen is bad. I like the idea of separating the names into first and middle. That's what my sister did for her daughter, Matilda Louise.


----------



## jeanine123 (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm just making my way through the Kharlotte name (and no, no matter how many times it's explained to me I will still pronounce it car lot, that's just how it's stuck in my brain now) and I'm wondering if numom499 is still around and how this name has worked out for her niece now that she's a few years old.


----------



## Kappa (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *funkymamajoy* 







:

*I know a boy whose name is Davian because his mom wanted Damian but his dad wanted David.
*
Sorry, Chloureen is bad. I like the idea of separating the names into first and middle. That's what my sister did for her daughter, Matilda Louise.

I know those people.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
Even Clourence is bad.

I met a man who's name was Daniel. His wife was Brittany. They named their son Brittanial. I thought THAT was weird.

*Besides.. the dad wore socks with his sandals.. so I had a bad first impression.*

Was he from Seattle? My parents do this







:


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYCVeg* 

I've never heard of the "combining grandparents' names to make a brand new name" tradition. The possibilities seem...terrifying.

My grandparents did it for my uncle's MIDDLE name (thankfully it was his middle name) took my grandfather's brothers Larry and Kenny and came up with Larken (I can't remember now if it's LarkEn or LarkIn) of course my uncle went and 'blessed' his son with the middle name. They seem to like it though.







Good thing they didn't combine my grandfathers parents names...Berta and Joseph...Jota?









Oh and my DH wears socks with sandals







and shorts





















: but in his defense he has diabetes so his toes are really fugly...I don't blame him for covering them puppies up. I just wish he'd skip the sandals and wear tennis shoes year round


----------



## Sasharna (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamesMama* 
My grandparents did it for my uncle's MIDDLE name (thankfully it was his middle name) took my grandfather's brothers Larry and Kenny and came up with Larken (I can't remember now if it's LarkEn or LarkIn) of course my uncle went and 'blessed' his son with the middle name. They seem to like it though.

I... uh, I actually think it's great.







:


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thyra* 
Was he from Seattle? My parents do this







:

No. He was from Phoenix. He should have been forced to take a fashion course.

He also kept telling me how "We live in the better part of Arrowhead.. the demographics are just different there".

In other words, "We are better than you, so you should understand that".

LOL.. "fine, then, you just go home in your teva's and socks, and enjoy your special-ness"


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamesMama* 
My grandparents did it for my uncle's MIDDLE name (thankfully it was his middle name) took my grandfather's brothers Larry and Kenny and came up with Larken (I can't remember now if it's LarkEn or LarkIn) of course my uncle went and 'blessed' his son with the middle name. They seem to like it though.







Good thing they didn't combine my grandfathers parents names...Berta and Joseph...Jota?









Oh and my DH wears socks with sandals







and shorts





















: but in his defense he has diabetes so his toes are really fugly...I don't blame him for covering them puppies up. I just wish he'd skip the sandals and wear tennis shoes year round










I LOVE larken! I'd even use that one, and I am not much of an "odd name" person.


----------



## Kappa (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
No. He was from Phoenix. He should have been forced to take a fashion course.

He also kept telling me how "We live in the better part of Arrowhead.. the demographics are just different there".

In other words, "We are better than you, so you should understand that".

LOL.. "fine, then, you just go home in your teva's and socks, and enjoy your special-ness"

LOL! I went to Scottsdale for a week once, and I've never seen so many Maseratis and Lambourginis in all my life. But c'mon, socks and sandals??? I hope they were athletic socks and not dress socks, that would be just too much.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kappa* 
LOL! I went to Scottsdale for a week once, and I've never seen so many Maseratis and Lambourginis in all my life. But c'mon, socks and sandals??? I hope they were athletic socks and not dress socks, that would be just too much.

My dh wears dress socks w/ some casual-shoe Skechers and shorts.







: The shoes are great, but better under pants.









He's also a calf-socks & sandals guy. (If you knew his mother, you'd understand...)


----------



## eireann (Sep 29, 2007)

same post


----------



## eireann (Sep 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
What do you all think of that name? It is a combination of the two grandparents - Clourence, and Maureen. My SIL is going to name her baby girl that who is due next month. I thought it was pretty at first, but then it started sounding familiar - and then it dawned on me - it sounds like Chlorine.


as someone whose name rhymes with chlorine, i can tell you that poor child is in for a world of teasing.


----------



## Kappa (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HarperRose* 
My dh wears dress socks w/ some casual-shoe Skechers and shorts.







: The shoes are great, but better under pants.









He's also a calf-socks & sandals guy. (If you knew his mother, you'd understand...)











Are calf socks the ones with the red stripes across the tubing at the top???


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kappa* 









Are calf socks the ones with the red stripes across the tubing at the top???









: No, thank God!! They have a W (Wilson brand) on the top.
















Misunderstood your question: That is a common style of calf socks! But not the type dh wears.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

Vbactivist, keep us up to date about this. Inquiring minds need to know if your SIL comes to her senses.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

I agree, it's too similar to chlorine. How about Clorinda or Clarina?


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lilyka* 
i can't think of a single name I have ever hated more. to be honest.

Masterdiamond, and his older siblings Myheaven, Yourhighness, and Yourmajesty.

No joking.... I'm being absolutely 100% truthful. Masterdiamond was one of my students during my first year of teaching. He went by Diamond (which isn't nearly as bad).


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindberg99* 
Start pronouncing it "Chlorine".

how else would you pronounce it?


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Hmm, let's see. My grandparents on one side are (were) Betty and Percy. I could call my next child Perty!


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

My daughter went to school with a girl named Dorcus.

By fifth grade it became unbearable, and in 7th grade she had her named changed to Samantha.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYCVeg* 
Ah, sweet, little Kharlotte. I remember her well.

I've never heard of the "combining grandparents' names to make a brand new name" tradition. The possibilities seem...terrifying.

You are so right -- my grandfathers were: Elmer and Lloyd. Thankfully my parents do this. My brother could have been:

Lloymer
Elmoyd

And poor ds would have had it any better: Lyle and Ralph (any wonder we didn't reach back into the family for boys' names?)

Lalph.
Ryle (ok that's not sooo bad)
Lyph
Lylph


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
You are so right -- my grandfathers were: Elmer and Lloyd. Thankfully my parents do this. My brother could have been:

Lloymer
Elmoyd

And poor ds would have had it any better: Lyle and Ralph (any wonder we didn't reach back into the family for boys' names?)

Lalph.
Ryle (ok that's not sooo bad)
Lyph
Lylph

DS's grandfather's names are Frank and Larry

Farry!!!! LOL
Lank


----------



## chipper26 (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
I thought it was pretty at first, but then it started sounding familiar - and then it dawned on me - it sounds like Chlorine.

Yep, the pool chemical.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 

Lloymer
Elmoyd

And poor ds would have had it any better: Lyle and Ralph (any wonder we didn't reach back into the family for boys' names?)

Lalph.
Ryle (ok that's not sooo bad)
Lyph
Lylph









:

Oh, God, I will be laughing at "Elmoyd" all night. :snort:


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh man. I was mixing my grandmothers names w/ my grandfathers. LOL!

Let's try again:
Johdon
Gor... well, that ends up the same. Gordohn.

Walaine
Blainter


----------



## fresh_veggie (Jan 27, 2009)

What a horrible, horrible name!! Chlorine is terrible!


----------



## zebu (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out how I would combine Shirley and Margorie. Shirgorie?


----------



## Kappa (Oct 15, 2007)

On one side I get

Jelma, Thames

on the other side I get

Waroxie

Roxiren

It's just not working...


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nmbutts* 
I'm trying to figure out how I would combine Shirley and Margorie. Shirgorie?

lol
how about Marley?


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

yep, it's chlorine. like the pool chemical. i'm not into it, i gotta say







clourence is unfortunate also...


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Grandmothers for my kids... Anne, Mary, Katherine...
Okay, not too bad... my niece was Marianna, after all...

MY Grandmothers... Mary, Margaret, Elsie, Gladys...
I could have been Elsys? Melsie? Gladgaret? Marsie or Elmary at best?







!

Grandfathers for my kids... Elvin, Whitney, Tom, Chris, Frank...
Chritney? Torank? Tomvin?







!

MY Grandfathers... Elvin, Whitney, Guy...
Elguy? Guyney? Whitel?







:


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

I think it must be tricky to make new names combining grandparent's names. I don't see it really working with a lot of names.

Elizabeth & Alan=
Elizalan
Alabeth
Alanabeth
Elilan
Elanzabet

Roberta & David=
Robavid
Robid
Daberta
Daverta
Davrob

Elizabeth & Roberta=
Elizerta
Elberta
Robeth
Elizabert
Elerta

David & Alan=
Dalan
Alvid
Davan
Dalvid


----------



## savvybabygrace (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nextcommercial* 
My daughter went to school with a girl named Dorcus.

By fifth grade it became unbearable, and in 7th grade she had her named changed to Samantha.

My neighbor's sister's name is Dorcus!


----------



## savvybabygrace (Feb 15, 2007)

My grandpa each went by both their first and middle names, so I have Leo Paul and Walter Eugene to work with.

Lalter Peugene?
Weo Euaul?

Leugene?
Waul?
LOL this is fun.


----------



## innle (Mar 16, 2007)

My grandmothers are called Elaine and Marion - I could choose "Marine"!! Not so bad!









I love this thread, some of the name combinations are too good!


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

My son's grandfathers are Jay and Gordon, so we could've named him Jaydon and been very trendy, but I think both grandfathers would have been displeased! My dad's neighbor named her baby Caden almost two years ago, and he is still talking about what a weird and silly name it is and how there are plenty of "normal" names available.

My grandmothers were Janette and Louise. I can just imagine being named Janise and saying, "No, not Janice, Jan-eez," all my life.







But better that than Lounette, which sounds like either a small high window (lunette) or a young female loon or a menstrual cup.







Even Lounette would be better than Cloureen.


----------



## Jannah6 (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karemore* 
Hey, my DH wears socks with his sandals and he's a prince. Of course I don't allow DD to wear socks with her sandals......I tell her only engineers are allowed to.

Back on topic, the name is horrible and it would be thoughtless to name their daughter chlorine and have her deal with the jokes her entire life. (or until she's old enough to legally change it)

Hopefully someone will give them a reality check.

I much PREFER my DH to wear socks with his sandals









Back on topic, I say NO to Cloureen. FWIW, I like unique names.


----------



## Jannah6 (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanniesue2* 
Masterdiamond, and his older siblings Myheaven, Yourhighness, and Yourmajesty.

No joking.... I'm being absolutely 100% truthful. Masterdiamond was one of my students during my first year of teaching. He went by Diamond (which isn't nearly as bad).

A lovely women that I once knew named her DD Tapioca, her other children were Empress and Casanova.


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Oooh, my grandmas are Bonna and Phyllis, so I could have been Phonna or Bollis. My grandfathers are Richard and Richard, so if I had been a boy I could have been... Richard (actually, that really was the boy name my parents had picked out).

My kids could have been Vancy or Nacki (Nancy and Vicki) or Allven or Stellen (Steven and Allen - hey, Stellen's cool!)


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nmbutts* 
I'm trying to figure out how I would combine Shirley and Margorie. Shirgorie?

Marley, obviously.

Quote:

I can just imagine being named Janise and saying, "No, not Janice, Jan-eez," all my life.
Is that really worse than explaining to the entire country that Jeanne is not "Gee-Ann" but "Jean" in French? Janise is pretty. Reminiscent of anise, which I like.


----------



## Avarie (Sep 8, 2004)

I am dying over here!

I have two boys, and their grandfathers are Ronald and Richard. Hmm ... nothing much fun there. Ronard? Richald? Eh. Middle names are James and Elliott. Jamiott sounds good to me. Because Ellmes just doesn't roll off the tongue well.

My potential daughter's grandmothers are Virginia and Jane. Virginane ... Janina ... Virginne ... Janginia? lol

My grandmothers were Golda and May, so I guess I'm glad I'm not Molda or Goy. ROFLMAO!

My husband's grandfathers are Emmett and Walter. Emmetter ... nah, how 'bout Walmett?


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallMeMommy* 
Oooh, my grandmas are Bonna and Phyllis, so I could have been Phonna or Bollis. My grandfathers are Richard and Richard, so if I had been a boy I could have been... Richard (actually, that really was the boy name my parents had picked out).

My kids could have been Vancy or Nacki (Nancy and Vicki) or Allven or Stellen (Steven and Allen - hey, Stellen's cool!)

Or...Nicky


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nmbutts* 
I'm trying to figure out how I would combine Shirley and Margorie. Shirgorie?

Marley?

Or wait - did you want something as awful as Cloureen?


----------



## emmalizz (Apr 14, 2009)

.


----------



## jessemoon (May 31, 2004)

Both my grandmothers are named Margaret, so that's an easy one...but my grandfathers are Milton and Claude.......

Milltaud? (Pronounced Mill Toad, of course)


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessemoon* 
Both my grandmothers are named Margaret, so that's an easy one...but my grandfathers are Milton and Claude.......

Milltaud? (Pronounced Mill Toad, of course)

Maude! Clinton.


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

My girls grandmas are Irene and Maureen. I had the bright idea of making our dtrs middle name Reen after the two. I spelled it Riene cause it was prettier. The grandmas and most everybody else kinda did a "pause" on the name and I decided to pronounce it the right way "ree-en". Much prettier. Esp. if the grandmas don't seem to care. Really- I would not think a child was named after me if they just incorporated part of my name (Christine) like martine or something.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

No!!!! Emphatically NO! That is one name that I would draw the line at, sorry







:


----------



## Adsullata (Dec 22, 2008)

Maybe splitting hairs here, but I got the impression Cloureen was a combination of her grandfather and grandmother's names? Is that right?

OP, could they name her after both grandmothers? I think you mentioned Jerri? So Jerri and Maureen could be Jerrien? or Marri? Ok, so maybe not such a great idea... but better than chlorine!







Why not just name her after the grandmother and call her Maureen?

I like the family names thing myself, seeing as I was named after a great-grandmother, and so was dd, but I'm glad we don't do the funky combo thing. Jeez, I could've been Irold or Willjorie... dd coulda been Bonnames or Joretta...


----------



## littlehoneybee (Jun 20, 2005)

Sorry, but I think the kid would be teased for having the name of a pool cleaning chemical.


----------



## minimunklemama (Nov 24, 2004)

bleach! instantly I thought of bleach.
poor child.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adsullata* 
Maybe splitting hairs here, but I got the impression Cloureen was a combination of her grandfather and grandmother's names? Is that right?

Ah, so right, so I'd have to combine.

Elmer & Clara
Lloyd & Agnes

Elmara (actually I LIKE that one for a girl)
Clamer
Clarmer

Agnoyd (sounds like a body part)
Llones
Lloygnes
Nope, just can't do it.

It IS easier when it's grandma and grandpa, but I still like Elmoyd better!


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

Bad, bad name coming from a good intention. Let her read these responses while there is still time to come up with an alternative.


----------



## Adsullata (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
Ah, so right, so I'd have to combine.

Elmer & Clara
Lloyd & Agnes

Elmara (actually I LIKE that one for a girl)
Clamer
Clarmer

Agnoyd (sounds like a body part)
Llones
Lloygnes
Nope, just can't do it.

It IS easier when it's grandma and grandpa, but I still like Elmoyd better!

Oy, I got a Clamer in my Agnoyd and it's killin' me!









Stopping threadjack now...

OP, any updates on the name situation?


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## SamanthaJ (Jan 29, 2004)

I agree that it sounds like Chlorine. What about Corrine?


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

Yep. Chlorine.

Billy and Margaret

Bargaret or Milly

Frank and Betty

That would have to be Fretty!


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindberg99* 
"What color will you paint Chlorine's room?"

There's only one answer to that question - WHITE! With bleached oak accents.

This thread is hilarious.

I definitely, immediately thought of the chemical. Please have your DH mention this to the father.


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nmbutts* 
I'm trying to figure out how I would combine Shirley and Margorie. Shirgorie?

OK, Shirgorie sounds like surgery with a lisp. But still better than Chlorine.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

I hope they change their minds about Cloureen - I know people who are _allergic_ to chlorine. Even beyond teasing, it could lead people to have unconscious negative attitudes about this child. Not good.


----------



## jaxinsmom (Jul 24, 2006)

should they not listen to anyone and decide to name their daughter Cloureen, maybe you could call her Chloe and hope it catches...


----------



## emmalizz (Apr 14, 2009)

,


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

I mentioned this thread to my partner... First, he laughed, then he asked if I was serious, then he said "No way- horrible!"

so- there you have it









(if we did that, and had a son, he would be named "Edwial" or "danward".. my mom and mil are both Peggy- so that would be easy







)


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

So - last night my husband spoke with his brother. He mentioned that the baby's name sounds a little like a pool chemical. My brother in law said he knew that. But his wife thought it really was pretty name. He said when they first thought of it, they didn't realize, but even now that they do, they don't care. That people name their kids all sorts of 'word' names - pepper, brick, indigo-sky, and that this name has special meaning for them. My husband didn't want to push any further...the ultrasound says its a girl, so I'm pretty sure it's a done deal. Also, while my brother in law might find this thread funny - my sister in law certainly wouldn't-not 9 months pregnant anyway. so, I guess soon I'll have a little niece, cloureen. When I see her next, I am going to suggest Cloe as a nickname....


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

If your BIL is pointing out the name Brick to justify Chlorine, I think there's nothing else you can do beyond sending a sympathy card to the youngun.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 15, 2008)

I guess I'll be the dissenting voice. While I personally would not choose this name, I actually don't really mind it. The story and reason behind it is nice and it does sound pretty. It reminds me of Corrine, Loreen, Irene, etc. To me having an "odd" name with great meaning is so much better than just being named "Joe" because they couldn't think of anything better. (Not to pick on Joe, I actually think that's cute too, but hopefully you get the idea...)


----------



## KristaDJ (May 30, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
My husband didn't want to push any further...the ultrasound says its a girl, so I'm pretty sure it's a done deal.

I was shown my son's vagina and labial folds on his ultrasound







.... I never trust those things.
Yeah, she will be teased. Yes people will either automatically think "Clorine?!" or will walk away from her and realize that they've been speaking to a pool chemical and laugh their butts off.....but at least her name won't be Dorcus. I can't really say I've ever heard a name that bad.


----------



## ziggyzaazaa (May 20, 2009)

Did you think of adding A to the end. Then it is unique and very pretty


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
Also, while my brother in law might find this thread funny - my sister in law certainly wouldn't-not ....

Maybe mods could work their magic & make this thread disappear? If they cannot, just say the word if you want & I'll delete my posts at least. (altho i noticed that i've been quoted, so that may not work unless its a group effort!).

Best luck for the healthy birth of the babe!


----------



## Leisha (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
So - last night my husband spoke with his brother. He mentioned that the baby's name sounds a little like a pool chemical. My brother in law said he knew that. But his wife thought it really was pretty name. He said when they first thought of it, they didn't realize, but even now that they do, they don't care. That people name their kids all sorts of 'word' names - pepper, brick, indigo-sky, and that this name has special meaning for them. My husband didn't want to push any further...the ultrasound says its a girl, so I'm pretty sure it's a done deal. Also, while my brother in law might find this thread funny - my sister in law certainly wouldn't-not 9 months pregnant anyway. so, I guess soon I'll have a little niece, cloureen. When I see her next, I am going to suggest Cloe as a nickname....

I think it's good that you said something anyway... and yeah, next time you see her you can just ask something like "how's little Cloe doing?' and see how she reacts..

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KristaDJ* 
.....but at least her name won't be Dorcus. I can't really say I've ever heard a name that bad.

LOL yeah, true. Dorcus?? And it's a girls name????

Quote:


Originally Posted by *number572* 
Maybe mods could work their magic & make this thread disappear? If they cannot, just say the word if you want & I'll delete my posts at least. (altho i noticed that i've been quoted, so that may not work unless its a group effort!).

Best luck for the healthy birth of the babe!









I will edit/delete my posts too if necessary! But I guess it would be easiest if the mods just remove it, if you'd like that of course. I can definitely imagine it being hurtful to a very pregnant woman reading page after page of "worst.name.ever" comments...


----------



## BedHead (Mar 8, 2007)

Oh man I hope sil changes her mind!! Poor Cloureen. BTW my sisters name is Laureen - that is a lovely name.


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)

Anyone else catch today's "Marketplace" segment on NPR? They were using info from an interview they'd done with...

Cloureen Jones!!

Not sure how she spells her name b'c it was radio, but when the host said her name it sounded very pretty! Just wanted to share that, so, Cloureen could work out nicely.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
If your BIL is pointing out the name Brick to justify Chlorine, I think there's nothing else you can do beyond sending a sympathy card to the youngun.



















I totally agree. Brick?? Really??? I like Claureen better!!


----------



## obscureepiphany (Jan 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leisha* 
LOL yeah, true. Dorcus?? And it's a girls name????

Are you sure the name wasn't Dorcas? That's a Bible name. It is the Greek translation of the name Tabitha (and it means Gazelle).
In Acts 9:36-42 it says: "At Joppa there was a certain disciple named Tabitha, which is translated Dorcas. This woman was full of good works and charitable deeds which she did. But it happened in those days that she became sick and died. When they had washed her, they laid her in an upper room. And since Lydda was near Joppa, and the disciples had heard that Peter was there, they sent two men to him, imploring him not to delay in coming to them. Then Peter arose and went with them. When he had come, they brought him to the upper room. And all the widows stood by him weeping, showing the tunics and garments which Dorcas had made while she was with them. But Peter put them all out, and knelt down and prayed. And turning to the body he said, "Tabitha, arise." And she opened her eyes, and when she saw Peter she sat up. Then he gave her his hand and lifted her up; and when he had called the saints and widows, he presented her alive. And it became known throughout all Joppa, and many believed on the Lord."
While I personally like "Tabitha" better than the Greek version, I can easily see someone wanting to name their daughter after a dedicated Christian woman who did charitable deeds for the widows in her community.


----------



## Mountaingirl79 (Jul 12, 2008)

Shirgorie sounds like shurgery for sure. LOL

This is a hilarious thread!!

My sibling has a child and in order to protect her, I'll just say that they named her something that a gem does. ( Think "Sparkle."







)

Did someone say Walmett? LOL I kinda like that...maybe it's just b/c it rhymes with Emmett. LMAO> Kidding.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Count me in the chlorine camp







.


----------



## JollyGG (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emamum* 
ii instantly thought chlorine









Me too


----------

